# Herbs



## Della-Rae (Feb 9, 2004)

has anyone tried herbals and had any success , i am going to an herbalist tomorrow for a consultation to see how it goes i was just wondering who has tried this route before. I figured i might as well the prescriptions aren't working.


----------



## Della-Rae (Feb 9, 2004)

i like them , i have been taking a few different herbal remedies and i think they are really helping me i recommend it to all those whose medications arent doing well


----------

